# American Renuinon



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks hilarious :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The same old jokes but they are still sooooooooo funny.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've just noticed i spelled Reunion wrong lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't wait for this

Love the first 3 of the series


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks very funny! As Showshine says I loved the first 3 the ones after were just cast offs! So this is classed as number 4?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

there was another funny one, the one where they play american football with the midgets


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Got to be honest

Totally underwhelmed and I love the series


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Seen it today

Hadn't seen any of the previous films so it didn't make sense but it was funny


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Seen it last week and loved it!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

This one should hopefully be as funny as the others.

I'm only watching this because of Stiflers Mom!  :argie:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> This one should hopefully be as funny as the others.
> 
> I'm only watching this because of Stiflers Mom!  :argie:


Finches mom > stiflers mom


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Corsasxi_Dan said:


> Finches mom > stiflers mom


????

She was called 'Janine' I think in the 1st film - y'know that one where they bonk in her Mercedes at the end of the film. :lol:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Yeah that's stiflers mother and it in number 2... You get to see finches mom in this one and she's smoking


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Corsasxi_Dan said:


> Yeah that's stiflers mother and it in number 2... You get to see finches mom in this one and she's smoking


She is Rebecca De Mornay

:thumb:


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Funniest film i've seen in ages.

Its very clever in the way it seems to pick up on a lot of the ways guys change as they get old, married and have kids.


----------

